# The Survivor Series WarGames 2022 Poster is lit!!



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

That is fantastic.

Reckon Sami costs them the wargames match and they turn on him the following week.


----------



## THeWrestling-TsirhcItna (Aug 28, 2021)

Blahline at it again,being force fed.

Can't wait until this crap is over.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Error_404 said:


> That is fantastic.
> 
> Reckon Sami costs them the wargames match and they turn on him the following week.


Could see him being pinned or accidentally hitting Jey


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

THeWrestling-TsirhcItna said:


> Blahline at it again,being force fed.
> 
> Can't wait until this crap is over.


Um what team is better than the bloodline? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

THeWrestling-TsirhcItna said:


> Blahline at it again,being force fed.
> 
> Can't wait until this crap is over.


Get off this thread if your going to be disrespectful about it, how the hell have The Bloodline been being forced??


----------



## Moxmania55 (Dec 3, 2020)

THeWrestling-TsirhcItna said:


> Blahline at it again,being force fed.
> 
> Can't wait until this crap is over.


Yeah then you gonna be complaing about something else just like you guys trashed cena for years and now pretend you always liked him🙄


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

NGL, I think this is the best PPV poster WWE has ever made. Are they in the Wargames match though? Who are they facing? I’m struggling to think of 5 credible guys let alone 5 that would make sense banding together.


----------



## VodooPimpin (Oct 10, 2021)

Prosper said:


> NGL, I think this is the best PPV poster WWE has ever made. Are they in the Wargames match though? Who are they facing? I’m struggling to think of 5 credible guys let alone 5 that would make sense banding together.


Probably riddle , new day and some other random people since there's no other 5 man stable


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

All these guys looking intimidating and then you get ginger Santa back there.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Prosper said:


> NGL, I think this is the best PPV poster WWE has ever made. Are they in the Wargames match though? Who are they facing? I’m struggling to think of 5 credible guys let alone 5 that would make sense banding together.





VodooPimpin said:


> Probably riddle , new day and some other random people since there's no other 5 man stable


I think its kind of obvious its NEW DAY! and FIGHT NIGHT!


















Eastwood said:


> All these guys looking intimidating and then you get ginger Santa back there.


You can't mess with Canadian Muslim Samoan Santa


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

Best poster they’ve made in years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

